# FSX apphangb1



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey guys, i got this error about a week ago and havn;t seen it again until today. the first time i just closed the program through the task manager. I did some reasearch and found that sometimes a program will come back after a hang, so i let it go for a few mins and it DID come back after about 5-7 minutes. have not installed any new scenery, airplanes, panels. the only thing i really add is freeware sounds for an aircraft, but i wouldn't think that would have anything to do with anything. any reason this would show up out of the blue like it did? and yes i have updated drivers. Not sure if my motherboard stuff is up to date though, i don't normally mess with that. I watched the CPU usage bar and and one point it went to 99%, im not even running anything else but FSX at the time. I eamiled microsoft support and they give me the same troubleshooting methods for every problem, they said to rebuild the fsx.cfg file, i guess i can give that a try and see what happens.

Description:
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: AppHangB1
Application Name: fsx.exe
Application Version: 10.0.61472.0
Application Timestamp: 475e17d3
Hang Signature: f7fc
Hang Type: 0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Hang Signature 1: f7fc88831a14516a1a53b7dc654b9c89
Additional Hang Signature 2: 8513
Additional Hang Signature 3: 8513bb159fb6924f0924c89d62f39254
Additional Hang Signature 4: f7fc
Additional Hang Signature 5: f7fc88831a14516a1a53b7dc654b9c89
Additional Hang Signature 6: 8513
Additional Hang Signature 7: 8513bb159fb6924f0924c89d62f39254

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

same thing today about a week later

Application Version: 10.0.61472.0
Application Timestamp: 475e17d3
Hang Signature: f7fc
Hang Type: 0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Hang Signature 1: f7fc88831a14516a1a53b7dc654b9c89
Additional Hang Signature 2: 8513
Additional Hang Signature 3: 8513bb159fb6924f0924c89d62f39254
Additional Hang Signature 4: f7fc
Additional Hang Signature 5: f7fc88831a14516a1a53b7dc654b9c89
Additional Hang Signature 6: 8513
Additional Hang Signature 7: 8513bb159fb6924f0924c89d62f39254

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try renaming the fsx.cfg file to fsx.cfg.old(Start Button/ type fsx.cfg in the search box), then start FSX.
If you have any mods installed uninstall them.


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

same problem, same exact message after numerous troubleshooting steps including a clean format and install of windows 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the specs of the PC?

Have you checked the CPU, MB and video card temps?


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

windows 7 64bit home premium
4g ddr3 ram
hd radeon 5670
i5 2400 3.10ghz

i have looked in the bios to check temperatures, seems like everything is normal. strange this is that these crashes won't happen every time, once every few times i run fsx it will happen though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Hardware Monitor  leaving it run in the background while playing to see the temps, it will record the highs and lows of both the temps and voltages.


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

i created a dump file, not sure if anyone can interpret it


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Dan Giordano\Desktop\fsx (2).DMP]
User Mini Dump File with Full Memory: Only application data is available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path. *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path. *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Sat Feb 4 16:53:18.000 2012 (UTC - 6:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:11:35.413
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:28:06.000
...................................................WARNING: ddraw overlaps comctl32
.......WARNING: msi overlaps dciman32
WARNING: msi overlaps ddraw
......
....WARNING: dinput8 overlaps msi
..........WARNING: d3dx9_34 overlaps dinput8
WARNING: d3dx9_34 overlaps msi
.WARNING: d3dx10_34 overlaps d3dx9_34
.WARNING: d3d9 overlaps d3dx10_34
........................WARNING: riched20 overlaps shfolder
WARNING: riched20 overlaps GdiPlus
..WARNING: rsaenh overlaps cryptsp
......WARNING: wbemcomn overlaps wbemprox
WARNING: wbemcomn overlaps riched20
.WARNING: RpcRtRemote overlaps rsaenh
........WARNING: D3DCompiler_34 overlaps atiumdva
.WARNING: WindowsCodecs overlaps apphelp
..WARNING: d3d10_1core overlaps dxgi
WARNING: d3d10_1core overlaps d3d10_1
....
..........WARNING: wevtapi overlaps samcli
WARNING: wevtapi overlaps Wpc
.WARNING: msxml6 overlaps wer
WARNING: msxml6 overlaps xmllite
....WARNING: oleacc overlaps winsta
.WARNING: MMDevAPI overlaps RpcRtRemote
..WARNING: AudioSes overlaps d3d10_1
............WARNING: WSHTCPIP overlaps WindowsCodecs
..WARNING: SimConnect overlaps imon
...WARNING: ntmarta overlaps mswsock
...WARNING: dnsapi overlaps mscms
.WARNING: IPHLPAPI overlaps winspool
.WARNING: winnsi overlaps mswsock
...WARNING: msls31 overlaps oleacc
.WARNING: d2d1 overlaps dxgi
.WARNING: DWrite overlaps propsys
.WARNING: D3D10Warp overlaps mshtml
.WARNING: mlang overlaps powrprof
..WARNING: rasapi32 overlaps msacm32
..WARNING: rtutils overlaps Wpc
WARNING: rtutils overlaps rasman
.WARNING: SensApi overlaps Wpc
.WARNING: nlaapi overlaps atiuxpag
.....
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for ntdll.dll - 
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for wow64cpu.dll - 
wow64cpu!TurboDispatchJumpAddressEnd+0x6c0:
00000000`74592e09 c3 ret


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Upload the file I'll see if wndbg will run it.


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

well i do not have the dmp file anymore, if it happens again i will though.


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

here is a situation where i gave the pc everything it could handle, i had over 100 youtube videos going, antivirus on, flying over new york, did NOT get a crash so im really not sure what can be causing this, cause i got crashes(hangs) flying over the ocean with no land in sight the other day. you guys tell me if the temperatures are normal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the readings for the 3.3. 5, 12 volt rails in the bios, the spec is +/- 5% or 11.4 - 12.6 for the 12v reading for example.


----------



## american398 (Mar 4, 2011)

heres another one, this time on firefox, so its not fsx or any thing within fsx, gotta ram or video card, but all i was doing is web browsing, there is no way its overheating cause the pc runs fast.

Description
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.
Faulting Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: AppHangB1
Application Name: firefox.exe
Application Version: 10.0.0.4411
Application Timestamp: 4f2548ce
Hang Signature: 2c93
Hang Type: 0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Hang Signature 1: 2c932477719fe44b41dda8f4d21ae580
Additional Hang Signature 2: f90f
Additional Hang Signature 3: f90f0421cf642201a676f3eebf17cbf7
Additional Hang Signature 4: 2c93
Additional Hang Signature 5: 2c932477719fe44b41dda8f4d21ae580
Additional Hang Signature 6: f90f
Additional Hang Signature 7:  f90f0421cf642201a676f3eebf17cbf7

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 2739737410


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mozilla are the only ones I know of with the debugging symbols for FF, If you have any add ins disable them and see if it still hangs if it does not enable them one by one until it does.


----------

